# Investment in us



## aaloknigam (Apr 3, 2012)

Greetings to all !
I am looking to invest in a US business with a Foreign Company as equal Partner. The Foreign Company will not contribute financially but will provide Brand name and Technical Knowhow like Software,Operating Manuals, and other inputs required for running operations.

Question-Can the Brand and Technical knowhow be considered equivalent to 50% Investment in Paid up Capital of US Company initially and later even when Paidup Capital is increased?

Thanks


----------

